# why is 489 Family Sponsored on hold?



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Seniors please help. After all our documents are completed, got this email from CO:

*Dear *********

I acknowledge receipt of your email. I understand that the time taken to process your application may be causing concern to you and your family.

Whilst the Department provides indicative service standards around the processing of visa applications, actual processing times for individual applications will vary. This is dependent upon on a number of factors, including the complexity of the individual’s circumstances, the number of applications lodged with this office, the priority processing arrangements and the planning levels for the particular visa. In the skilled stream, of which your visa application is a part, priority processing arrangements and Migration Program planning levels have been designed to ensure the Australian economy gets the skills it needs now.

The Migration Program planning levels for your visa category, Regional Sponsored, has a limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. It is incumbent on the Department to manage planning levels over the duration of the entire program year, ending 30 June 2014. This will mean processing times may be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the department cannot grant any application until the following program year, unless more visa places become available.

Until that time, I cannot guarantee that your application will be decided in the immediate term, nor can I give an indication as to the likely timeframe. You can be assured, however, that the department will contact you when we are ready to finalise your visa application.

In the meantime, I advise you to check the department’s website for updated information regarding allocation, processing and any changes to the skilled Migration Program which may affect you.


I appreciate your patience in this matter.


KR
GSM Case Officer - Team 8
Department of Immigration and Citizenship*

Is 489 Regional Sponsored and 489 Family Sponsored the same?
Why does this apply to us as we are Family sponsored, not Regional Sponsored?
Should i mail/call someone or just wait?


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Bee,

Just call and clarify the doubt..

I'm 100 percent sure it is not for Family sponsored.. It is applicable only for Regional sponsored...


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

here we go !


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

abdulzak said:


> Hi Bee,
> 
> Just call and clarify the doubt..
> 
> I'm 100 percent sure it is not for Family sponsored.. It is applicable only for Regional sponsored...


i just called them . The CO was not available to answer and the operator said she couldn't answer my queries. She said to write an email to CO and ask.
I got this email from CO after a whole month and after i sent about 4-5 emails.. I dont think she will reply..


----------



## serrafina (Jul 29, 2013)

Hope someone can clarify this or anyone have a similar case for 489? Sheesh.


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Beee said:


> i just called them . The CO was not available to answer and the operator said she couldn't answer my queries. She said to write an email to CO and ask.
> I got this email from CO after a whole month and after i sent about 4-5 emails.. I dont think she will reply..


Bee just wait for one more day.. call CO tomorrow at 11:00 am Australia time. hope he can answer...


----------



## serrafina (Jul 29, 2013)

abdulzak said:


> Bee just wait for one more day.. call CO tomorrow at 11:00 am Australia time. hope he can answer...


Agree. No one can answer this but your CO. Hope you can contact him, were all curious too.

But this is really strange. If limit has been reached, what will happen to the 100 applicants invited every month for 489???


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

serrafina said:


> Agree. No one can answer this but your CO. Hope you can contact him, were all curious too.
> 
> But this is really strange. If limit has been reached, what will happen to the 100 applicants invited every month for 489???


can't even think about " ridicules " ..btw big thanks for Beee for sharing info with us 

cheers!


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> can't even think about " ridicules " ..btw big thanks for Beee for sharing info with us
> 
> cheers!


ohh my god. i feel that another disaster is coming soon.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Hello friends,

Any new updates on this matter?


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Any new updates on this matter?


i think this can't be happened. because after getting invitation there are no limits or something according to my knowledge. only thing can be happen is reject visa based on false information or document. please correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

ccham said:


> i think this can't be happened. because after getting invitation there are no limits or something according to my knowledge. only thing can be happen is reject visa based on false information or document. please correct me if i'm wrong.


in fact, that can not be happened. But it is happening now , wot a confusing paradise !! :closed_2:


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

ccham said:


> i think this can't be happened. because after getting invitation there are no limits or something according to my knowledge. only thing can be happen is reject visa based on false information or document. please correct me if i'm wrong.


this is what happened to me.. so it is true.. or maybe my CO has gone crazy... I dont know.. its frustrating.. 
But our case has not been rejected and it was all going smoothly till now. the letter from the CO does not make any sense to any of us.. 

has anyone received 489 visa after the start of August?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

can any seniors help here please! _shel, nuked, anj, espresso..


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

here beee,

i have found a 489 visa grant case in last week, but this is from another forum, i am not sure how ethical to post it here, if this is not good , mods please remove this,

8539 Visa Conditions on 489 visa subclass, help TEE TIM, ALAN , WRUSSEL. RUPERT


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

sanjeewa said:


> here beee,
> 
> i have found a 489 visa grant case in last week, but this is from another forum, i am not sure how ethical to post it here, if this is not good , mods please remove this,
> 
> 8539 Visa Conditions on 489 visa subclass, help TEE TIM, ALAN , WRUSSEL. RUPERT


Thanks Sanjeewa. its for 489 Regional Sponsored. So if they are giving those Visas so why not for Family Sponsored??


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Beee said:


> Thanks Sanjeewa. its for 489 Regional Sponsored. So if they are giving those Visas so why not for Family Sponsored??


probably there would be new restrictions for family sponsors  , but better if we can get confirmed some how!


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

here i could see there are no planing level for Skilled Australian Sponsored

Migration Program Statistics - Statistics - Publications, Research and Statistics


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

no one here is helping us..


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Beee said:


> no one here is helping us..


seems they might not have any idea , what's going on here! as this is a new alarm ..


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Beee said:


> no one here is helping us..


what is your occupation?? does it belong to the list of occupations that can not be sponsored by states??


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

shishir said:


> what is your occupation?? does it belong to the list of occupations that can not be sponsored by states??


It's Civil Engineer..


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

shishir said:


> what is your occupation?? does it belong to the list of occupations that can not be sponsored by states??


No, it's not on that list. It can be state sponsored. But what I don't get is that state sponsored are getting visas so why are family sponsored put on hold.


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

okk just saw from the excel sheet that you are a civil engineer and it is not listed there. I don't know why you have been sent this mail but sure that it doesn't make any sense as they are still inviting 200 applicants every month for 489 FS visa and last year it was open for the whole year. better call your CO, only he can tell you what is happening in his mind.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

shishir said:


> okk just saw from the excel sheet that you are a civil engineer and it is not listed there. I don't know why you have been sent this mail but sure that it doesn't make any sense as they are still inviting 200 applicants every month for 489 FS visa and last year it was open for the whole year. better call your CO, only he can tell you what is happening in his mind.


Yeah, I will call again tomorrow morning n make sure to talk to her.


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Beee said:


> Yeah, I will call again tomorrow morning n make sure to talk to her.


surely there is a mistake. if you look at the DIAC website, till now only 552 applicants have been invited totally(FS 400+ SS 152) and in September they are going to ask for more 200. if it was filled up, obviously there would be a notice like those six profession. hope you will get to your CO and he will apologize for his mistake


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

shishir said:


> surely there is a mistake. if you look at the DIAC website, till now only 552 applicants have been invited totally(FS 400+ SS 152) and in September they are going to ask for more 200. if it was filled up, obviously there would be a notice like those six profession. hope you will get to your CO and he will apologize for his mistake


sounds encouraging mate! But i just wondering that much of huge mistake , very difficult to accept ?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

shishir said:


> surely there is a mistake. if you look at the DIAC website, till now only 552 applicants have been invited totally(FS 400+ SS 152) and in September they are going to ask for more 200. if it was filled up, obviously there would be a notice like those six profession. hope you will get to your CO and he will apologize for his mistake


She better apologize if all this is just a mistake! 
Thanks for these details! Now I have some facts on basis of which I can talk to CO.
Can u please provide me the link for this info?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

sanjeewa said:


> sounds encouraging mate! But i just wondering that much of huge mistake , very difficult to accept ?


Lets hope it's just a mistake...


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Beee said:


> She better apologize if all this is just a mistake!
> Thanks for these details! Now I have some facts on basis of which I can talk to CO.
> Can u please provide me the link for this info?


the number is 496 indeed. check the following site:

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 19 August 2013 Results


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

here's something interesting that i came across:

DIAC clarify the closure of some computing and engineering occupations | Iscah


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

How would this is impact for us?

Allocations for six occupations from 2 September 2013



We have continued to receive high numbers of EOIs from people in the following six occupations:

· 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers;
· 2334 Electronics Engineers;
· 2339 Other Engineering Professionals;
· 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts:
· 2613 Software and Applications Programmers; and
· 2633 Telecommunications Engineers.

Due to this high level of demand, there will be limitations on the number of invitations issued for the remainder of the 2013-14 program year.

From 2 September 2013, half of the remaining places will be allocated for state or territory government nominations and the other half will be allocated for the invitation rounds for Skilled Independent and Skilled Regional (Provisional). These arrangements will be reviewed and we will advise if there is to be any change in the future.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Okay so here is an update..
here is an excerpt from the mail i sent to the CO:



> I understand that The Migration Program planning levels for my visa category, Skilled Regional Sponsored (Provisional) (class SP) subclass 489 (Skilled - Regional Sponsored (provisional) (SP 489)) has a limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year and the DIAC has decided to move to a pro rata allocation of the remaining places to allow limited numbers of the most highly skilled workers in these occupations to apply for a visa throughout 2013-14. But this change is for the following occupations only:
> 
> 233111 Chemical Engineer
> 233112 Materials Engineer
> ...


I called DIAC again today to talk to my CO but the operator didnt get me through to her. However, he said that Civil Engineer is still on the SOL so maybe the CO made a mistake by putting our application on hold. As most of the Engineering categories are on hold so that may be the reason for the confusion. He said to write to her and wait for her response. 

one more thing that he told me was that the processing time for Regional Sponsored is 6 months, another operator also told me this last time. However on the DIAC website its 12 months so I dont know who is wrong. 
Anyway, since in 2 weeks we will complete 6 months from lodgement so the operator said that the CO should make a decision by then or give you a genuine reason.

The occupations above mentioned are now going to be selected on priority basis and so DIAC has started the pro rata approach.

All I can hope for is that CO responds soon n that this really is a mistake..


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Beee said:


> All I can hope for is that CO responds soon n that this really is a mistake..


ha ha ha......
I told you, COs are also human being, they can make mistake. hopefully it was a mistake.....


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Beee said:


> Okay so here is an update..
> here is an excerpt from the mail i sent to the CO:
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for update beee. just hang in there , gud luck !! :tea:


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

shishir said:


> ha ha ha......
> I told you, COs are also human being, they can make mistake. hopefully it was a mistake.....


is that same CO who did same mistake twice.. i heard another fellow member has got this same kind of reply with on hold visa!


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> is that same CO who did same mistake twice.. i heard another fellow member has got this same kind of reply with on hold visa!


it is a wild guess from my part to keep me patient  
no idea how it can be happened, specially after applying to DIAC, no one is hold usually.


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Beee said:


> I called DIAC again today to talk to my CO but the operator didnt get me through to her.


why did you call DIAC? don't you have the contact details of your CO?? try to call him directly.


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> is that same CO who did same mistake twice.. i heard another fellow member has got this same kind of reply with on hold visa!


what is the occupation of that fellow???


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey Bee,
whatz up???
your post has made me crazy and was surfing various threads and other forums as well. Fortunately or unfortunately didn't find another single post like you. Sanjewa was just telling about someone else and expecting more about that guy. However, keep us posted about your updates. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

Beee said:


> Seniors please help. After all our documents are completed, got this email from CO:
> 
> *Dear *********
> 
> ...



Hi, calm down... This is just an indicative email. Your CO may make mistake... Ring them to clarify.

My co says my PCC expired. But it is not... I sent her an email, she says oh, i can see my mistake.... )): see... U need to ring them


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> Hi, calm down... This is just an indicative email. Your CO may make mistake... Ring them to clarify.
> 
> My co says my PCC expired. But it is not... I sent her an email, she says oh, i can see my mistake.... )): see... U need to ring them


there is another slimier case has mentioned by another member see below link last post 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...489-family-sponsored-visa-25.html#post1493641


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> Hi, calm down... This is just an indicative email. Your CO may make mistake... Ring them to clarify.
> 
> My co says my PCC expired. But it is not... I sent her an email, she says oh, i can see my mistake.... )): see... U need to ring them


keep us posted if you get any kind of response from your CO


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

RNAussie said:


> Hi, calm down... This is just an indicative email. Your CO may make mistake... Ring them to clarify.
> 
> My co says my PCC expired. But it is not... I sent her an email, she says oh, i can see my mistake.... )): see... U need to ring them


I hope you are right!


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

shishir said:


> Hey Bee,
> whatz up???
> your post has made me crazy and was surfing various threads and other forums as well. Fortunately or unfortunately didn't find another single post like you. Sanjewa was just telling about someone else and expecting more about that guy. However, keep us posted about your updates. :fingerscrossed:


No update as yet because of the weekend! Lets hope tomorrow brings some good news on our way .. I hope CO replies to my email .. I tried to find out about someone with similar experience but failed..
Anyway, I'll definitely let u guys know if CO replies! Wish me luck! 
N thanks for ur support!


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

sanjeewa said:


> is that same CO who did same mistake twice.. i heard another fellow member has got this same kind of reply with on hold visa!


I couldn't find the person who got similar email.. Anyway, lets hope IRS just a mistake n CO sends a reply tomorrow...


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Beee said:


> I couldn't find the person who got similar email.. Anyway, lets hope IRS just a mistake n CO sends a reply tomorrow...


see this post

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...489-family-sponsored-visa-25.html#post1493641


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

sanjeewa said:


> see this post
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/145080-awating-co-489-family-sponsored-visa-25.html#post1493641


I hope amaysim tells us more about his friend's case...
Update from my side:
CO hadn't replied n operator doesn't get me through to her if I call DIAC. So application still on hold. This is so frustrating!


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Breaking the Big News here!
Alhamdollilah we got Grant today! 
Super excited!! Thank you so much for all your support! Will write a detailed post soon!


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Beee said:


> Breaking the Big News here!
> Alhamdollilah we got Grant today!
> Super excited!! Thank you so much for all your support! Will write a detailed post soon!


Jazakallah khair.. All praise is to Allah. Congrats Bee.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

abdulzak said:


> Jazakallah khair.. All praise is to Allah. Congrats Bee.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thank you!


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Beee said:


> Breaking the Big News here!
> Alhamdollilah we got Grant today!
> Super excited!! Thank you so much for all your support! Will write a detailed post soon!


From the very beginning of this issue, I kept telling that your CO has made a mistake. See, I am true. I have seen a lot of people in this forum with variety problems, bt your post took my heart out of me. However, congrats for the grant and let us know the detail story what your CO has told you today in his mail. Remember me, coz after one year when I will be in Australia will not leave you without a party


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

shishir said:


> From the very beginning of this issue, I kept telling that your CO has made a mistake. See, I am true. I have seen a lot of people in this forum with variety problems, bt your post took my heart out of me. However, congrats for the grant and let us know the detail story what your CO has told you today in his mail. Remember me, coz after one year when I will be in Australia will not leave you without a party


Yup! U definitely deserve a party as u were the one telling me it's gonna be ok...  thaaaaaaaaaaaaank you!! I wish you get a speedy grant n we get to party sooner!


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Beee said:


> Yup! U definitely deserve a party as u were the one telling me it's gonna be ok...  thaaaaaaaaaaaaank you!! I wish you get a speedy grant n we get to party sooner!


By the way, what was the position of your CO about his last mail to you???

Just curious, how did he apologise to you......


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

shishir said:


> By the way, what was the position of your CO about his last mail to you???
> 
> Just curious, how did he apologise to you......


should be like this :hail: haha!


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

Beee said:


> Breaking the Big News here!
> Alhamdollilah we got Grant today!
> Super excited!! Thank you so much for all your support! Will write a detailed post soon!


My oh my!!! Great news...tons of congrats!!! Enjoy


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> should be like this :hail: haha!


:bump2:


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

kaurrajbir said:


> My oh my!!! Great news...tons of congrats!!! Enjoy


Thank you sooooo much!


----------



## serrafina (Jul 29, 2013)

Beee said:


> Breaking the Big News here!
> Alhamdollilah we got Grant today!
> Super excited!! Thank you so much for all your support! Will write a detailed post soon!


Congrats Beee!! So glad to see grants in this thread, it gives hope for those waiting like me.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

shishir said:


> By the way, what was the position of your CO about his last mail to you???
> 
> Just curious, how did he apologise to you......


Lol no she didn't say anything! It was just a formal grant letter...  my CO likes to be cool!


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

serrafina said:


> Congrats Beee!! So glad to see grants in this thread, it gives hope for those waiting like me.


Thank you!  I hope you get it sooooooooon!


----------



## JayJen (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Everyone, 
I have also applied for FS 489 this year. My timings are as follows:
Visa applied: 26 June
Medicals: 6 August - Cleared. 
CO allocated: 3rd September - Requested Marriage Certificate (also it was already uploaded on eVisa)
04.09 : Sent mail with Marriage Certificate attached. 
05.09: CO replied saying all FS are on hold for the year 2013/2014!! 

How can i be on hold as i submitted my EOI and Visa application in the year 2012/2013 well before Analyst Programmers's job reached the Occupational Ceilings.
Guys really need your advice, do you i need to contact her? 
It does not make any sense to me as per the skillselect invitation, i was well among number of invites possible.
Please advise what should i tell her. I was really hoping to get the grant this week 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

JayJen said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have also applied for FS 489 this year. My timings are as follows:
> Visa applied: 26 June
> Medicals: 6 August - Cleared.
> ...


is ur occupation amongst the 16 that have been removed from the SOL?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Beee said:


> is ur occupation amongst the 16 that have been removed from the SOL?


Analyst Programmers, has not been removed from SOL for 2013/2014 

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/sol.pdf


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Beee said:


> is ur occupation amongst the 16 that have been removed from the SOL?


Bee, 

What are the occupations that are removed from SOL? I think nothing nothing is been removed.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## JayJen (Aug 12, 2013)

Do you guys suggest that i write to my CO? 
Saying that am not supposed to be in the batch of 2013/2014; 
firstly because i got the invite in this period
Secondly, i also applied within that time frame. 

Please advise what i can write to her ?! at least to try to convince her


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Meantime Any EOI for 489 from sept round?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

abdulzak said:


> Bee,
> 
> What are the occupations that are removed from SOL? I think nothing nothing is been removed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


please read this:
DIAC clarify the closure of some computing and engineering occupations | Iscah


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

JayJen said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have also applied for FS 489 this year. My timings are as follows:
> Visa applied: 26 June
> Medicals: 6 August - Cleared.
> ...


You can write to her and ask for an explanation.
i can totally understand your situation as i was at ur position 3 days ago..
Good luck!


----------



## JayJen (Aug 12, 2013)

yea will write to her today itself. Just hope she understands my case and gives me the grant soon. It's such a disappointment, no communication or anything, now when my application is in the final stage, i get such reply from them.


----------



## JayJen (Aug 12, 2013)

From what I read online: 
_We (DIAC) have continued to receive high numbers of Expressions Of Interest from people in the following six occupations:
2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
2334 Electronics Engineers
2339 Other Engineering Professionals
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
2613 Software and Applications Programmers
2633 Telecommunications Engineers.
Due to this high level of demand, there will be limitations on the number of invitations issued for the remainder of the 2013-14 program year.
Half of the remaining places will be allocated for state or territory government nominations and the other half will be allocated for the invitation rounds for Skilled Independent and Skilled Regional (Provisional). These arrangements will commence on 2 September 2013._
Does it mean that if my visa was processed last week, maybe I had a chance to get my grant that week itself? My 8 weeks Case officer allocation time was reached on the 28 August that is last week.


----------



## Varun1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello Beee,
first of all many congrats for ur visa...
Secondly please clarify that whether DIAC is implementing these for EOI invitations or for visa processing...
I think this is new EOI invitations..... how can it be for visas which are already being processed...

Please clarify as I am new to this forum and just lodged my 489 FS visa application...


----------



## Varun1 (Sep 4, 2013)

jayjen said:


> from what i read online:
> _we (diac) have continued to receive high numbers of expressions of interest from people in the following six occupations:
> 2331 chemical and materials engineers
> 2334 electronics engineers
> ...


hi jayjen, i think you should clarify with your co by asking that whether this conditions apply to new eoi invitations or currently being processed visa applications..


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

JayJen said:


> From what I read online:
> We (DIAC) have continued to receive high numbers of Expressions Of Interest from people in the following six occupations:
> 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
> 2334 Electronics Engineers
> ...


You can call DIAC, maybe the operators can help you as well...


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Varun1 said:


> Hello Beee,
> first of all many congrats for ur visa...
> Secondly please clarify that whether DIAC is implementing these for EOI invitations or for visa processing...
> I think this is new EOI invitations..... how can it be for visas which are already being processed..
> ...


Thank you Varun,
Well As far as I know, its implemented for EOIs but also for Visa's already under processing.. The visas under processing won't be rejected but they will be delayed..


----------



## JayJen (Aug 12, 2013)

Beee said:


> Thank you Varun,
> Well As far as I know, its implemented for EOIs but also for Visa's already under processing.. The visas under processing won't be rejected but they will be delayed..



I replied to my CO's mail but i now find that the mail's subject line contains: 
[SEC=UNCLASSIFIED]

I think this belongs to a mail rule and maybe they won't attend to mails have this in the subject. Any idea? 
I will re-send the mail on monday but this time, i will remove the: [SEC=UNCLASSIFIED].. will try to act smarter with them just to be sure that they receive my mail! 
Because i expressed my disappointment in the mail, these visa allocations and EOI invites should have already been handled by Skillselect. That is the purpose of Skillselect, to be sure that none of the occupations dominate other. 
Well, we are not to be penalized in it.


----------



## Varun1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Beee said:


> Thank you Varun,
> Well As far as I know, its implemented for EOIs but also for Visa's already under processing.. The visas under processing won't be rejected but they will be delayed..


Thanx for the clarification Beee,

I dnt think this could be the case as the visa applications which are being processed are selected from limited number of EOI . Means all visa applications are from the maximum quota of each occupation ...
For example, my occupation is Electronic Engineer. I got my invitation on 1st july, 2013 and lodged my application on 21st Aug.
My invitation is from the total number of Electronic Engineer quota i.e. 420.
So there is no point in slowing down the grants and processing of visas.
But this could be the case for Invitations.

Also please clarify that my skills assessment letter is based on ASCO codes and is almost 5 years old., but its validity is for indefinite period according to the Assessing authority.....

Can DIAC create any problem with that?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

i also believe the same.
what the other thing, i believe is, there are limited nos. of people who applied for 489 (SS or FS) with 70 points, bcz they are eligible for 189 with 60 points and 190 with 65 points. now, who will try to get provisional visa while he/she is eligible for direct PR. and they will not prefer to choose regional area while they can live at beautiful coast of sydney and all cities...
and 65 points holder can apply for 190 visa.
(This is totally valid argument)..


so, mostly people who applied for 489 (SS or FS) with 65 points and 60 points...so according to some previous posts, there may be chances of some minor delay for 60 points holder (I am not disappointing anyone)..so, everyone relax...keep faith..we all get our visa soon...

and we have valid example of Beee. she got notice of visa hold on 28th aug and she is granted on 3rd Sept. 

Keep faith in God and never let you mind think a single negative thought..good luck all..


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

Varun1 said:


> Also please clarify that my skills assessment letter is based on ASCO codes and is almost 5 years old., but its validity is for indefinite period according to the Assessing authority.....
> 
> Can DIAC create any problem with that?


I don't think so


----------



## Antho (Sep 10, 2013)

what is this all about? what is you nominated occupation


----------



## Antho (Sep 10, 2013)

Varun1 said:


> Thanx for the clarification Beee,
> 
> I dnt think this could be the case as the visa applications which are being processed are selected from limited number of EOI . Means all visa applications are from the maximum quota of each occupation ...
> For example, my occupation is Electronic Engineer. I got my invitation on 1st july, 2013 and lodged my application on 21st Aug.
> ...



l agree with you. that makes a lot of sense.. l'm a Chemical engineer, this thing of monitoring the ceiling is for the invites regulation.


----------



## JayJen (Aug 12, 2013)

Latest mail i got from my CO:
"Family Sponsored visa applications are on hold until the Minister announces we can continue to progress them. I will notify you as soon as this happens."


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi jayjen,

may i know wen did u apply for 489 visa ?? and from which state u r getting sponsorship from ??

Also if u can tell which team is looking into ur case ??


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

JayJen said:


> Latest mail i got from my CO:
> "Family Sponsored visa applications are on hold until the Minister announces we can continue to progress them. I will notify you as soon as this happens."


Update your timeline and signature..


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

JayJen said:


> Latest mail i got from my CO:
> "Family Sponsored visa applications are on hold until the Minister announces we can continue to progress them. I will notify you as soon as this happens."


is there anyone with visa on hold for 489FF category.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

JayJen said:


> Latest mail i got from my CO:
> "Family Sponsored visa applications are on hold until the Minister announces we can continue to progress them. I will notify you as soon as this happens."


what is your occupation code?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

ha ha here now it has shown its real face .. bad luck for us


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> ha ha here now it has shown its real face .. bad luck for us


if this is true then why they are still sending invitations for 489FF visa


----------



## regs_ght (Aug 31, 2013)

OMG direct grant...yipppiiieeee
FS 489


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

regs_ght said:


> OMG direct grant...yipppiiieeee
> FS 489


congratulations ! 


and shocking too, some of them getting grants while some of COs has stopped processing !! 

please share time line and info with us


----------



## regs_ght (Aug 31, 2013)

Eoi: 2nd June 2013
Invitation: 3rd June 2013
FS 489 visa applied: 4 June 2013
Direct Grant: 26 Sept 2013


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

regs_ght said:


> Eoi: 2nd June 2013
> Invitation: 3rd June 2013
> FS 489 visa applied: 4 June 2013
> Direct Grant: 26 Sept 2013


wow this is awesome ! encouraging! what is your occupation?


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> wow this is awesome ! encouraging! what is your occupation?



how about this now. one is saying that he has granted other one saying it's in on hold. it seems like issue related with occupation code. both of you please post your occupation codes.


----------



## regs_ght (Aug 31, 2013)

Mine is General Accountant...no idea about code number..


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Guys, 
The hold is applicable only to those 6 occupations. Most of them are IT related . If you are out of those 6 occupations then no need to worry. You will definetly get the grant on its allotted time.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

JayJen said:


> Latest mail i got from my CO:
> "Family Sponsored visa applications are on hold until the Minister announces we can continue to progress them. I will notify you as soon as this happens."


jayjen is an Analyst Programmer .. and its confirmed now hold is only apply to those 6 occupations!


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> jayjen is an Analyst Programmer .. and its confirmed now hold is only apply to those 6 occupations!


damn... again


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

ccham said:


> damn... again


i almost give up this **** bro!


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> i almost give up this **** bro!


yes, holding visa after send the invitations is really shameful.


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> jayjen is an Analyst Programmer .. and its confirmed now hold is only apply to those 6 occupations!


How do you know that Jayjen is an Analyst Programmer????


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

shishir said:


> How do you know that Jayjen is an Analyst Programmer????





JayJen said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have also applied for FS 489 this year. My timings are as follows:
> Visa applied: 26 June
> Medicals: 6 August - Cleared.
> ...


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


>


you have an eagle eye man. it took two minutes for me to find out his profession from the quote.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

shishir said:


> you have an eagle eye man. it took two minutes for me to find out his profession from the quote.


hahaha!


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

shishir said:


> you have an eagle eye man. it took two minutes for me to find out his profession from the quote.


that means they wouldn't send invitation for those occupation anymore for this year.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

ccham said:


> that means they wouldn't send invitation for those occupation anymore for this year.


could be haven't seen any invitation story they are closing doors !


----------



## JayJen (Aug 12, 2013)

Guys some good news for you:
Got my grant today after 3 months waiting time.
Meaning it is no more on hold. 
cheers


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

same thing happened to beee and jayjen...so its just a system glitch. so now anyone got such reply of visa hold, one should not take it seriously.

and those 6 occupation ceiling is limited to only EOI invitations for all visa including 186,187, 189,190 and 489
..just chill guys...
all the best guys..good luck ahead..


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

JayJen said:


> Guys some good news for you:
> Got my grant today after 3 months waiting time.
> Meaning it is no more on hold.
> cheers


great congratulation. it's ease our tension also. any way party time for you


----------



## a47 (Sep 7, 2013)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/1876721-post352.html

They are moving now. Someone got a grant finally. Hope we get it soon.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Abrar warriach (Nov 8, 2013)

Beee said:


> Seniors please help. After all our documents are completed, got this email from CO:
> 
> *Dear *********
> 
> ...


I have the same email from my CO... Copy Paste...


----------



## Abrar warriach (Nov 8, 2013)

shishir said:


> surely there is a mistake. if you look at the DIAC website, till now only 552 applicants have been invited totally(FS 400+ SS 152) and in September they are going to ask for more 200. if it was filled up, obviously there would be a notice like those six profession. hope you will get to your CO and he will apologize for his mistake


Dear Brother, how do you know when they would be asking for more as stated above..


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

Abrar warriach said:


> I have the same email from my CO... Copy Paste...


Hi Abrar,

Which team? I received (6/01/2014) similar email with same idea. but, different words. from Adelaide GSM team 4

Chin


----------



## Abrar warriach (Nov 8, 2013)

Chinthana11 said:


> Hi Abrar,
> 
> Which team? I received (6/01/2014) similar email with same idea. but, different words. from Adelaide GSM team 4
> 
> Chin


I emailed my CO today and he replied with grant notification.. There is nothing you need to worry about... i also have team 4... I wish you quick grant...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

its an auto-generated mail. In fact receiving this mail means you are very close to get your grant . Don't worry guys.....


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

Abrar warriach said:


> I emailed my CO today and he replied with grant notification.. There is nothing you need to worry about... i also have team 4... I wish you quick grant...:fingerscrossed:


My Congratz Abrar.... I received limited numbers e-mail 6/01/2014. May be they will grant very soon.... Thanks


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

shishir said:


> its an auto-generated mail. In fact receiving this mail means you are very close to get your grant . Don't worry guys.....


Thanks Shishir... will see... what's going on 489


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

i dnt understand, hw many no"s are avalable now for 489,


----------



## NurseManny (May 5, 2014)

Hi I am new to the forum, I will just share my experience so far. I have applied for SRS 489 Southern Inland and Orana. Here is my timeline:

Skillselect EOI: 02/04/14 FS 489, SRS 489

EOI to Orana and Southern Inland 03/04/14

Got invitation to apply in Orana on the same day like after 5 minutes I lodge my EOI. But I didn't go for it as they told me they are currently processing applications from December 2013, so I thought it would take time.

Got invitation to Full application in Southern Inland 29/04/2014
Sent Full application 30/04/2014
Awaiting decision of Application.

Occupation: Registered Nurse NEC 254499


----------



## Paras s (Jul 9, 2015)

Me (main applicant)with my husband came to australia on visa 489,stay(ed/ing) in regional area, have got my PR just now. I want to sponsor my brother within the category subsequent entrant 489. Website says I need to sign a sponsor declaration and apply through Immiaccount and thats it . But I reckon its not that easy !

Can anyone explain the process and requirements or eligibility criteria for this visa. If someone has applied this visa for their siblings please share the information. All feedbacks and suggestions are welcome.

Thanks,
Neetika


----------



## sumit003 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I really request a reply from anyone who could throw a light on my simple query ?

I read on the DIPB website that to get a family sponsored visa, my job code should be from the SOL. 
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists

Does this mean that if my job code belongs to the CSOL, I cannot apply for the 489 visa ?

I am sorry if this question has already been answered in the previous posts, however, after scanning all the pages, I couldn't get an answer to my question.

My job code is 225112 and it is part of the CSOL list.. I wanted to know if I am eligible to apply for a 489 visa ( I have a cousin who can sponsor me for the visa..staying in Victoria).

Would really appreciate a reply on my query.

Thanks


----------

